

Algorithms for generating new ideas for startups: servicing trends - sadiq
http://www.toao.com/posts/algorithms-for-generating-new-ideas-for-startups-servicing-trends.html

======
___Calv_Dee___
In my opinion, the notion of an "algorithm for generating new ideas for
startups" is absolutely appalling. I am far from an expert in the field of
startups but I have enough knowledge (at the very least from a consumer's
point of view) on the matter to know that great products are crafted by
imagination and passion. Having a process decide what a "good startup idea"
would be completely takes away from the base imaginative thought. Furthermore,
how are you to become passionate on an issue that was brought to light by a
process rather than intuition?

~~~
tobtoh
Is it really that bad though? I see it as a form of brainstorming and/or a way
to overcoming blind spots/biases in your thinking. It's not an 'automated
process' to generate ideas - just one method in a whole 'toolkit' of methods
to stimulate one's creativity.

~~~
___Calv_Dee___
I can definitely see the benefits of using this tool as a brainstorming
function, however why try and force ideas to create a startup. The function of
a startup is to make a company in order to respond to a need. I believe that
need is only going to be fully satisfied when the company/person/startup
addressing it has some underlying attachment to the core issue. Grabbing a
hold of an idea that is a result of some exterior process, to me just seems
wrong and lacks a genuine intention.

------
thar2012
I think this is a proactive approach rather a reactive approach, when
products/service come into existence after mass uses new technology and find
issues with it and market respond to that need.

------
pixelcort
Another way to work with ideas is to work on the technology stacks behind
them. Want to implement a new kind of service but the underlying technology
stack doesn't work well for the idea? Work on that first, possibly in such a
way that it can be sold or leveraged.

For example, Ruby on Rails came from Basecamp, SproutCore came from Mailroom,
and Redis came from LLOOGG.

